# great Tohatsu price online, worth it ?



## back4more (Feb 18, 2012)

I will soon be in the market for a new 9.8-9.9 motor and found this deal online, tohatsu 9.8 for just $1,889.99. thats supposed to be a 2012 model, free shipping, and no sales tax. somewhere on the site I read that all you do upon arrival is add motor oil and its ready to roll. I read that these 9.8 tohatsu have the shifter on the front, not the side. sounds pretty cool. 

so Im a little curious, and wondering what you guys think ....

1. tohatsu is really good right? the site claims that tohatsu is the same as Mercury, but they do look a little different.
2. would it come all lubed up and really just need motor oil to finish off, or are they not worried about lube here and there?
3. anyone have a newer 9.8 tohatsu ? if so, could you post a pic of the tiller and front of motor (with the pull rope, kill switch, oil warning light, etc)?



I was thinking about getting a new yamaha 9.9, but for the price difference I may change my mind. thats alot of cash that could be used for add-ons.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a 2001 6hp tohatsu 4 stroke that came with my boat and it runs like a dream. I rarely use it and will probably sell it this summer and get me a nice new bow mount trolling motor  Yes Tohatsu is the same as mercury, just different cowling and graphics from what I understand. I myself do not like the name Tohatsu on my boat and would much rather have Johnson or Evinrude hanging off the back but that is me. Tohatsu makes good motors from all I have heard even though I don't like them on my boat.

Oh yeah and I can run the motor all day long and not even get the needle off of the full mark! Great on fuel compared to my 2 stroke Johnsons.


----------



## nomowork (Feb 18, 2012)

back4more said:


> I was thinking about getting a new yamaha 9.9, but for the price difference I may change my mind. thats alot of cash that could be used for add-ons.



I was in the same dilemma last year when shopping for a new 15hp. I thought first a Mercury as the price was good. Then I realized for a couple of hundred more I could get a Yamaha from a really great local boat shop that I frequent. Then I stumbled across a Honda lawnmower shop that sold outboards too and for a couple of hundred more than the Yamaha, I bought a brand new Honda!

Good luck as this could turn out be a Ford/Chevy type situation.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 19, 2012)

Merc does not build any of their smaller 4 strokes. They're all Nissans. Nissan is the owner of Tohatsu. So Mercury, Tohatsu, and Nissan are all identical with the exception of the decals and paint-at least the small motors are. Up to 20 HP for sure, not positive on the 25's.

Have not had any experience with 4 stroke 9.8/9.9 Tohatsu. I believe the 9.9 and 8 HP are the same outboard. Carbs and all. So the 9.9 is really just an 8 hp from what I understand. Perhaps it turns a couple more RPM. Once again, I am not familiar enough with them to be positive about the HP specifics.


----------



## gatorsc (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 2008 9.8 4 -stroke Nissan as a kicker on a 2072 SeaArk. Its a tough motor. It the 3rd Nissan/Tohatsu I have owned. All have been used as kickers on various boats, 4 strokes and mid 2000's models. Been very pleased with the motor ability to take flat out abuse and keep on running. I would highly recommend it for the $.


----------



## chrispy186 (Feb 19, 2012)

Evinrudes 15hp and under are now also being manufactured by tohatsu. Seems like the only ones making their own 9.9s are yamaha, honda and suzuki. Dont count out suzukis, they can also be bought online, and are between the price range of a tohatsu and yamaha.


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know much about new outboards, but I just put up a post that Bass Pro has the Merc 9.9 on sale for $1,699.


----------

